# LG OLED TVs



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Just placed my PO for LG's complete OLED TV line-up and two models are shipping today to our NY Showroom. Both are 55", one curved and one flat series, 55EA8800 and the EA559800.

The newer series, 55EA8800 is flat and is designed to look like a art with stunning museum quality famous paintings pre-loaded on its built-in chip. The images are shockingly beautiful and look like the real art that would grace any home.

We're running a special promotion on these gorgeous OLED TVs to make them as compelling as possible.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up, I've been trying to con my wife into letting me buy one. It looks like now would be a good opportunity.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

This is the buy opportunity as at the convention LG is offering authorized dealers very attractive buy-in deals. I scooped up a few of each model.

-Robert


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

One thing I could never wrap my head around was the need for a curved 55" display. Curved displays are meant for immersion and I just don't see it with a 55" display unless you're going to use it as a computer monitor or sit abnormally close to it. If you don't do that, what would the purpose be for a curved display? :huh:

Manufacturers - save the curviness for when you come out with an actual large display. Like something around 100" or more. :coocoo:


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

We agree. The curve is minimal and does make the panel look cool, but it has no real picture performance benefit unless you sit very close.

The new 2014 55" Gallery series is flat and looks absolutely stunning. I also ordered the 65" and 77" LG OLED TVs.

-Robert


----------



## ynot (Mar 2, 2014)

What is the price and availability of the 65 and 77" models? Is there a UHD 55" also?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes LG is also launching a 55" 4K OLED TV. I'll publish the 65"and 77" OLED TV prices and updated launch dates this evening.

Stand by for some nice surprises.

-Robert


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

mechman said:


> One thing I could never wrap my head around was the need for a curved 55" display. *Curved screens are meant for immersion*....


We disagree......in part. The common use of curved screens in commercial cinemas, as well as some home theater projection systems, is to compensate for the characteristics of anamorphic lens usage in relatively short throw designs. The optical path of such anamorphic setups will cause pincushion geometric distortion and accompanying focus irregularities on a flat screen. Blurring progressively occurs in the image as one moves from the center outward. The image also gets taller as one moves outward toward the ends of the frame. A curved screen corrects for the bent optical path caused by the lens. The original Cinerama format was an exception to this and a totally different animal technically.

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

My apologies Alan. I never should have substituted the term screen for display. I'm talking about curved displays as opposed to a curved screen for an anamorphic projector setup. They are two different beasts.

I edited my post for clarification. :T


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Robert Zohn said:


> Yes LG is also launching a 55" 4K OLED TV. I'll publish the 65"and 77" OLED TV prices and updated launch dates this evening. Stand by for some nice surprises. -Robert


Will the 4k OLED still be passive?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

In about 1/2 hour my video of LG's new Gallery flat OLED TV will be up at Vimeo. Check it out!

LG_OLED_Gallery on Vimeo

-Robert


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Fixed the link for you Robert. And thanks a ton for the video! I cannot wait for these to become more affordable!


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Our first allocation arrived yesterday from CA and we wall mounted one in our showroom today. LG's new OLED Gallery edition is the most stunning display and far exceeds the overall picture quality of all other TVs by a very very large margin.

You must see this display to believe it's assume performance. LG was smart to pre-load top quality professional photography of the world's greatest art.

We now have all three OLED TVs in one of our store demo rooms and our clients are hanging out with mouths open for longer than we have ever had customers in our store just memorized by the beauty. Husbands and wives are bringing in spouses to see these OLED TVs. 

BTW, LG's 55EA8800 built-in audio is the excellent.

This Saturday we're partnering with Sony to host a Hi-Res audio party and we're launching our newly renovated Ultra High-End 4K store demo theater. Hope some HTS members can stop by so you can join us for this exciting event and see our three OLED TVs.

-Robert


----------



## Orbitron (Jul 14, 2012)

Robert, please tell us what images appear in the Healing and Remembering Mode and what kind of music and instrumentation accompanies the images.


----------



## NYPete (Oct 11, 2011)

Just wanted to mention that I was in Robert's store yesterday, and this flat LG OLED (LG 55EA8800) was as stunning as Robert says. The store is filled with high-end TVs that look excellent, and even next to these top end TVs, I thought this LG OLED was jaw-dropping. Fantastic, very saturated yet accurate looking color and great blacks such that it really draws your attention. If you have a chance to see one, absolutely don't pass it up.

I will also note that LG's curved OLED was very impressive also. The curve was very subtle and actually hardly noticeable from 7 feet or so away. Picture was greatly detailed, and had a very natural, smoothness to the motion. The colors also appeared to be very accurate by eye, and the black level was fantastic. This might have been the 2nd best TV in the store. There could be some debate over this though since there were many other great TVs from several manufacturers. 

But I think many would agree that the flat LG OLED (LG 55EA8800) was clearly on top of them all. LG seems to really be doing some great things with their OLED TVs.


----------



## bustmethat (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi Robert,

Have you or anyone else noticed a rather pronounced pixel gap with the 55EA8800? I looked at one here in manhattan, and while the contrast and colors were very impressive, I did feel that the pixel gap was pretty noticeable. Is that something that can be ameliorated at all via picture adjustments? Is this gap more or less the same across all current OLEDs on the market?

Also, did that mini-shootout between the two OLEDs and your KRP-500 ever take place? Very curious how that went!

thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi bustmethat, welcome to HTS! 

I just compared the pixel grids our OLED against several LCD/LED and PDP displays and they all look the same to me. You have to compare only 55" screens to determine if the pixel layout or pattern varies form one display to another.

Our mini Shootout is delayed as I'm waiting for one of our Shootout experts to have the time to schedule the evaluation.

-Robert


----------



## bustmethat (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks for checking it out! I appreciate it. Mostly I was curious if this is a known characteristic of the current OLEDs, and from your reply it seems that it is not. 

And hope you'll be able to schedule that shootout soon!


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Robert do you know the expected up time on the oleds? I know it can suffer the same, often exaggerated, retention issues as plasma. Mainly with blue cell life; I think???


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Robert Zohn said:


> Hi bustmethat, welcome to HTS!
> 
> I just compared the pixel grids our OLED against several LCD/LED and PDP displays and they all look the same to me. You have to compare only 55" screens to determine if the pixel layout or pattern varies form one display to another.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to your thoughts after the evaluation. 

Also, please give us your impression regarding before and after calibration. Did the factory do well or does it still need tweaking?



m


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Only Samsung uses the R/G/B OLED bulbs and they have engineered a method to help the sub-pixels age consistently. Basically, Samsung doubled the size of the blue OLED and drive the blue sub-pixel with 1/2 power so it is designed to have the same half life as the red and green sub-pixels.

LG has a different approach with their exclusive patterned WRGB, that uses all white OLED and filters the white sub-pixels with Red/Green and Blue so the OLED is not subject to color shifting. 

LG's method is more cost effective to manufacturer and they also benefit with higher yields, which is why LG is the only manufacturer with full production on two models and they have aggressive plans for 4K OLED TVs in 55", 65" and 77" by the end of this summer.

From what I am told you can expect 30,000 hours to half life. Which is a lot less than PDP or LCD/LED, but still gives the average user many years of exceptional service.

I urge any HTS members or visitors reading this thread to stop by our showroom to see these stunning OLED displays. We have all three models in one room, Samsung's 55" KN55S9, LG's 55" 55EA9800 and LG's 55" 55EA8800.

For LG's OLED TVs they very accurate in the factory calibrated THX modes.

-Robert


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Robert Zohn said:


> Thanks for the replies. Only Samsung uses the R/G/B OLED bulbs and they have engineered a method to help the sub-pixels age consistently. Basically, Samsung doubled the size of the blue OLED and drive the blue sub-pixel with 1/2 power so it is designed to have the same half life as the red and green sub-pixels.
> 
> LG has a different approach with their exclusive patterned WRGB, that uses all white OLED and filters the white sub-pixels with Red/Green and Blue so the OLED is not subject to color shifting.
> 
> ...


Robert

If only that was possible. It would cost me a little over $700 to fly out your way to stop by. My thinking is save it for my next display. For me, who changes out TV's about every 2 years, 30,000 hours is a life time.

If the LG OLED looks great from your thinking, I might switch over. I have had my Samsung 64F8500 for about 9-10 months, the "upgrade" virus is calling. 

Since I sit about 14 feet from the TV, I don't think I would benefit from a 4K. A nice 70" 1080 OLED would probably be more than enough HD. Your thinking??????



Jim Shaw



m


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Robert

I tried finding the LG OLED 77" measurement (width and height) on their web site but all they have info on is the 55"

Do you happen to know the H&W measurement of the 77"?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

JimShaw said:


> Robert I tried finding the LG OLED 77" measurement (width and height) on their web site but all they have info on is the 55" Do you happen to know the H&W measurement of the 77"?


Should be around 68x38 screen


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

rab-byte said:


> Should be around 68x38 screen


I do thank you but you mentioned "should be"

I need to know exact measurements to see if it is all possible to put in a 77 vs a 65. It will be close for where it has to go.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

bustmethat said:


> Hi Robert,
> 
> Have you or anyone else noticed a rather pronounced pixel gap with the 55EA8800? I looked at one here in manhattan, and while the contrast and colors were very impressive, I did feel that the pixel gap was pretty noticeable. Is that something that can be ameliorated at all via picture adjustments? Is this gap more or less the same across all current OLEDs on the market?
> 
> ...





Robert Zohn said:


> Hi bustmethat, welcome to HTS!
> 
> I just compared the pixel grids our OLED against several LCD/LED and PDP displays and they all look the same to me. You have to compare only 55" screens to determine if the pixel layout or pattern varies form one display to another.
> 
> ...


I need to double check the pixel grid more closely and have David Mackenzie, D-Nice or Kevin Miller confirm the array is what we would say is standard. 

Stand by a few days and I'll get back on this.

To Jim, the exact dimensions will not be released until final production units are built, likely July. I'll get back on this by then.

-Robert


----------



## bustmethat (Apr 10, 2014)

Robert Zohn said:


> I need to double check the pixel grid more closely and have David Mackenzie, D-Nice or Kevin Miller confirm the array is what we would say is standard.
> 
> Stand by a few days and I'll get back on this.


Thank you Robert, that's very kind of you! I'll be really interested in what they have to say. I did find this image of the sub pixels in the 55EA9800, which I assume would be the same as the 8800? It's interesting, the pixels are so cleanly delineated that it probably helps sharpness, but maybe contributes to a possible "screen door" effect for some viewers.

http://img1.lesnumeriques.com/news/30/30973/LG-Oled-incurve-sous-pix.jpg


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Finally!

I got to see LG's 55 9800 curved OLEG

That is one beautiful set. As I have read: the black IS BLACK, the colors pop.

I can't wait until their 77" 4K OLED arrives.


----------



## Radtech51 (Aug 15, 2011)

Robert Zohn said:


> In about 1/2 hour my video of LG's new Gallery flat OLED TV will be up at Vimeo. Check it out!
> 
> LG_OLED_Gallery on Vimeo
> 
> -Robert


Would love to get my paws on one of those! Can't wait till they start reaching 100" :sn:


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Just to be sure everyone knows LG put a one week additional $2k IR on the 55EA9800 and 55EA8800 Gallery Edition OLED TVs. So the 55EA9800 is $3,999 and the 55EA8800 is $4,499 delivered. 

The one week IR started this past Sunday and ends tomorrow! So beginning this Saturday, June 14th the prices go back up to $5,999 and $6,499.

Last chance to save $2k on these two beautiful OLED TVs!

-Robert


----------

